# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Προσέχοντας τη φωλιά!!

## Efthimis98

Έπιασα με βίντεο μια πού "ωραία" στιγμή όπου η κουρούνα καταδιώκει έναν ανεπιθύμητο επισκέπτη -ψαρόνι- !! Έχει φωλιά στο απέναντι δένδρο, αν μπορείτε να τη δείτε στη φωτό!!  :Happy: 

Ήθελα απλά να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας για την εμπειρία!!

Ζέστη, ε;



Ο διώκτης



Η φωλιά





Το βίντεο !!  :Big Grin: 

http://s1263.photobucket.com/user/Ef...sort=3&amp;o=4

----------

